# Badfish Ocean Surfing Test



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool,mike looks like alot of fun. Were in diego were you guys surfing? I grew up there, and being from a surfing back ground was wondering were I can demo a badfish here in colorado? Thanks.....Lance


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

lance... really? .....maybe the ads not always under the post but it looks like cks has them. btw, if you're doing the #s again let me know. lenny and i are wanting to get up there for a run if it stays open.


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

I know but when I asked last summer at cks a worker said you could demo in BV only. So I thought if I went threw the ''main man'', I could get one for the weekend and go to glenwood to surf before I buy? And I will give lenny a heads up next time I paddle #'s sorry didn't know how fun it was going to be. It was a blast worth the drive for sure, and are you down for NM ?......Lance


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

LanceDog said:


> Cool,mike looks like alot of fun. Were in diego were you guys surfing? I grew up there, and being from a surfing back ground was wondering were I can demo a badfish here in colorado? Thanks.....Lance


Lance absolutely. We will be on the road this summer to different waves (Glenwood for sure) and will let people know via facebook (fan us if you are on the FB) and here. Also we will have a couple of boards over on the I-70 corridor this spring and summer for people to demo. You can stay in touch with me on the buzz or mike at badfishsurf dot com

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

by the way Lance we mostly surfed at Tourmaline. Cheers!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

lance, yes the plan is to do the new mexico trip. janette's supposed to be coming too.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Mike did you check out ocean beach at all or the sunset cliffs area to the south? Really good reef area where sets generally get a bit bigger.. probably received my worst beatdown in the water their when my uncle showed me. Had such a great time.. love san diego man hopefully you boys had a great time..


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

caspermike said:


> Mike did you check out ocean beach at all or the sunset cliffs area to the south?


yes. my partner in Badfish, Zack grew up in San Diego so I have been to all those spots. We weren't really on a surfing mission as much as trying to catch waves inside and out of people's way,on our boards, to see how our new shapes would surf in the ocean. But yeah those spots are great. Now that we have seen how our boards surf I think we would be more willing to go out into the lineup and some different spots.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

That's rad, it looked like it will kill in the vid.


----------

